# So... how does weather affect dove activity?



## dawgvet (Aug 28, 2017)

Our hunting club has planted a large field in sunflowers and I was looking for some insight. With the hurricane blowing in over the next few days, I was wondering how weather affects dove flying activity? I'm new to dove hunting and was wondering if hunting in rainy, cloudy, windy weather was worth it for Opening Day?   Monday in north Georgia looks to be a little better bet. 

What are your thoughts on any adjustments to hunting plans on private dove fields?


----------



## casey0802 (Aug 29, 2017)

best shoot I ever had was when a hurricane was here.... blowing rain and wind 45 mph.  As long as you can cut the sunflowers before the rain you should be good..


----------



## GLS (Aug 29, 2017)

Last season, we had the tropical system and Matthew clean the field of doves.  We later had some decent shoots as time went by but the effect was negative.  Gil


----------



## frankwright (Aug 29, 2017)

Cloudy,overcast and even rainy days have always had our birds flying much better than high,bright skies.


----------



## Powerline (Aug 29, 2017)

My concern right now is seed that I have already cut getting wet for three straight days. I don't have much still standing left to cut.


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Aug 29, 2017)

Powerline said:


> My concern right now is seed that I have already cut getting wet for three straight days. I don't have much still standing left to cut.



Same problem ^^^^


----------



## casey0802 (Aug 29, 2017)

southernhunter17..... any fields close to us that you know of to hunt 2nd weekend,


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Aug 29, 2017)

Casey0802, If your willing to drive and deal with the crowd the Redlands WMA fields are  open to the public on the second weekend. Stopped by there the other day and they had a lot of birds. We used to tear them up every year there on the opener (quota) and the second weekend as well. I know of a guy who's holding an opening day and Labor Day shoot on 100 acres Millet harvested for seed in Madison county for 60$, and 100$ for the season. PM me if you are interested and I can shoot you info.


----------

